# Mystery bird, at least s/he's a mystery to me



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I came across this fella's pic while surfing the web and found him/her to be stunning. I have no clue as to what type of bird s/he is. Anyone out there have any idea?








Close up of that puss...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some type of tropical exotic bird??

With those "antennae" he looks like an "alien" bird!   

Sure is pretty though...LOVE that expression: "GET that CAMERA outta my FACE!"


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Love his haircut 

Looks like some kind of finch or waxbill to me?

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have no idea what kind of bird that is Pete.
But, ya gotta *love* that face! 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very pretty bird. Would like to know too what it is.

Reti


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

I know that is a type of night heron, I gotta get my birding guide though................



its a black-crowned night-heron(Nycticorax nycticorax).
They can be found all over the states, and parts of canada.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Fancyfowl4ever said:


> I know that is a type of night heron, I gotta get my birding guide though................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nenature.com/BlackCrownedNightHeron.htm

http://www.birdsofoklahoma.net/Black-crownedNightHeron.htm

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/information/Nycticorax_nycticorax.html


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the ID and the links. Without a scale to judge size, it was hard to tell how big a bird that was. The angle of the photograph really shortened the bill too and made it seem more of an insect/seed eater than a omnivore. I read they are also called a night-raven because they have similar habits.

Tough to be a night-heron (see the Oklahoma link).

Beautiful bird. I don't know that I've ever seen one live.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I knew one of our members would be able to make a postitive ID  I don't think there's anything that can't be done or a question that can't be answered by the members of PT! GOOOOO TEAM!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Must be JUST me, then!

For some reason the picture that Pete posted and the info on the Night Heron, just don't seem to be the "same," even allowing for male/female differences.

Color, beak, legs seem different to me. Maybe JUST the photo position???

Personally, I'm open to other suggestions...mmmm, let me ask my bird friend...

BTW, do you know something I don't, Pete? Are the members correct with the ID???? MMMM???


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Mystery Bird*

Hi, this is Mr. Squeak's "bird friend"  . Yes it's definitely a Black-crowned Night Heron. Click on the link below to see a picture that I took of one in Gilbert AZ.

http://birdnut.smugmug.com/gallery/1043861/41/124853620#124853620


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful bird, Pete....great team work on the ID folks  .

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, I bow to superior knowledge...Many thanks, Paul! Great pics you took!

What the heck are those "antennae" in Pete's pictures? Something in the background???  UNLESS Pete "added" that effect?? Wouldn't put it past him! LOL


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> OK, I bow to superior knowledge...Many thanks, Paul! Great pics you took!
> 
> What the heck are those "antennae" in Pete's pictures? Something in the background???  UNLESS Pete "added" that effect?? Wouldn't put it past him! LOL


"Pimp my plumage"  
Those are _come-hither _plumes that sprout(?) during the mating season.

Ask and ye shall learn. lol


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Excellent photos*



Bird Nut said:


> Hi, this is Mr. Squeak's "bird friend"  . Yes it's definitely a Black-crowned Night Heron. Click on the link below to see a picture that I took of one in Gilbert AZ.
> 
> http://birdnut.smugmug.com/gallery/1043861/41/124853620#124853620


You take gorgeous photographs. I am impressed!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I DIDN'T PHOTOSHOP THE ANTENNA, Shi, so there    Here is a pic of one with his/her antenna down...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

That is one neat looking bird, and the expression on the face (on your first pics) ...is priceless.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just shows to go ya....that, IF I hadn't started questioning, we never would have known about those "mating" feathers (antennae-my choice ) AND, I had no idea we had those Night Herons so close here!

Curiosity DOES have its rewards!  

Yes, Flitsnowzoom, Paul is quite the bird nut! He also makes beautiful affordable personalized clocks using your own pictures. Check out his web site. Nab (Nabisho) and I have his clocks.

Shi

(you are off the hook...this time, Pete  )


----------



## EdgewaterParrot (Oct 15, 2005)

*Black Crowned Night Heron*

That is a Black Crowned Night Heron! 

And a beauty at that! Pretty rare sight in these parts, as well.

As its name implies, this noisy bird is largely nocturnal, beginning to forage at dusk, when other herons are on their way to roosts. Night-herons are less likely to nest in mixed colonies than other herons; when they do, they often keep to themselves in a separate corner. 

These birds are sluggish hunters, standing quietly for long periods of time waiting for a frog or fish to pass by. 

They also plunder the nests of other herons and make regular nighttime visits to colonies of terns or Franklin's Gulls, where they sometimes take large numbers of chicks. 

Night-herons also stalk in grasslands in places where meadow voles are abundant, preying on these small rodents.


----------

